# Mercer county is on the map!



## mmf77 (Apr 3, 2021)

Found 35 of them this evening!!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

All half-frees. Nice! Way to get on it early.


----------



## mmf77 (Apr 3, 2021)

only 7 tonight, but my 16 yr old daughter found her first ever and is offically hooked on shroom hunting now!


----------

